# Aus einer URL die Dateien lesen



## delphiking1980 (6. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine URL "www.irgendwas.de/einVerzeichnis" aus dieser möchte ich nun alle Dateien lesen.
Gibt es da eine elegante Möglichkeit ?

Habe schonmal nach java WebCrawler gesucht und gefunden nur leider suchen diese nicht in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis.

Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------



## darekkay (6. Okt 2011)

Die Dateien sind ja auch nur Links - die kannst du mit einem Webcrawler leicht parsen


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Okt 2011)

ich brauch doch nix parsen, habe doch mein festes Verzeichnis welches ich Auslesen möchte, ich möchte gern haben 
"www.irgendwas.de/einVerzeichnis/abc.txt", 
"www.irgendwas.de/einVerzeichnis/cde.txt" 
usw

Die Dateinamen halt.


----------



## fastjack (6. Okt 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...0-textdatei-url-auslesen-datei-schreiben.html

letzter post sollte funktionieren.


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Okt 2011)

ja dafür muss ich den Dateinamen kennen, leider kenne ich diese nicht und benötige diese ja erst.
Testweise habe ich es schon geschaft jetzt benötige ich nurnoch die komplette Liste.


----------



## darekkay (6. Okt 2011)

delphiking1980 hat gesagt.:


> ich brauch doch nix parsen, habe doch mein festes Verzeichnis welches ich Auslesen möchte, ich möchte gern haben
> "www.irgendwas.de/einVerzeichnis/abc.txt",
> "www.irgendwas.de/einVerzeichnis/cde.txt"
> usw
> ...



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Aufruf "www.irgendwas.de/einVerzeichnis/" dir eine typische, HTML-basierte Verzeichnisanzeige liefert. Diese kann man parsen und die Dateinamen so herausfinden.

Falls der Server es nicht zulässt - wie kannst du persönlich, als Außenstehender, wissen, welche Dateien drauf sind? FTP? Dann musst du eine FTP-Klasse nutzen.
Wenn es nicht dein Server ist und du keinen Zugriff auf ein Verzeichnis bekommst, dann wird dir kein (legales) Programm dabei helfen, dieses zu bekommen. Eine Java-Lösung kannst du in dem Fall umso mehr vergessen.


----------

